# CPU pfeifft? Oder so ähnlich

## Blood_Seeker

Zum Gruss

Also ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich diesen Thread im Diskussionsforum hätte starten sollen, darum bitte ich um entschuldigung falls doch.

Ich habe hier im Forum schon mal so einen Thread gesehen der das Thema behandelt habe ihn aber leider nicht mehr gefunden.

Also:

Wenn sich mein Rechner bei gewissen Aplikationen unter vollast befindet, dann fängt die CPU, oder sonst was, zu pfeiffen an. Es ist eben nicht bei jeder Anwendung so, emergen oder compilieren gehen ohne den kleinsten mux, aber NWN spielen ist ein reines pfeiff Konzärt, darum könnte mir jemand helfen das abzustellen?

DAnke im foraus

MfG

 Blood_Seeker

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Bitte versuche die Quelle des Pfeifens herauszufinden.

Mögliche Ursachen:

Bildschirm (klingt komisch, gab es hier aber auch schon, also einfach mal ausschalten)

Lüfter (alle, keine Ahnung, was NWN ist, aber evtl braucht das Ding viel Grafikkarte --> GraKa-Lüfter)

Festplatte (bei hohe Zugriffsraten)

Die CPU an sich kann nicht pfeifen.

Tobi

----------

## boris64

"Zirpt" vielleicht nur dein Arbeitsspeicher?

----------

## Blood_Seeker

Danke für die schnellen antworten.

Also der Bildschirm ist es definitiv nicht.

Wenn es die lüfter wären dann müssten die mehrere 10'000 rpm machen, denn der ton ist extrem hoch, das denke ich nicht.

Meine Hard-Disk pfeifft auch unter grosser belastung nicht, dann knartzt sie nur.

NWN = Never Winter Nights / ein Rollen Spiel das etwas älter ist

----------

## SinoTech

Also das mit dem Pfeiffton kenn ich von meinem bruder  :Wink: . Extrem laut und hoch der Ton  :Sad: . Ist bei ihm aber nur wenn er den rechner anmacht und nach ner Weile verschwindet der Ton dann. Leider schläft er noch und kann ihn deshalb nicht fragen was es bei ihm ist. Werd ich aber machen sobald er Wach wird.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Lenz

Meist sind das diese Kupferspulen (die sich meist neben der CPU befinden) auf dem Mainboard. Hatte das bei einem ASUS unter Linux, sobald der USB-Treiber geladen wurde (wie kurios das immer ist, Wahnsinn  :Wink: ). Dann hab ich das gegen ein MSI ausgetauscht, das pfeift jetzt "nur" noch unter Windows unter Last und unter Linux wenn athcool läuft. Mir scheint die heutige Hardware nicht mehr so ausgereift zu sein. Früher hatte ich nie pfeifende Hardware. Mein Monitor ist auch schon etwas älter und pfeift gelegentlich, wenn eine Seite zu weiß ist.

----------

## smg

Was signalisiert eigentlich ein Pfeifen??

Bye.

----------

## SinoTech

 *smg wrote:*   

> Was signalisiert eigentlich ein Pfeifen??
> 
> Bye.

 

Hilferufe einer gebeutelten Hardware  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Lenz

Ne, bei den Spulen ist das ist ein physikalisches Phänomen. Wie das aber z.B. mit dem USB-Treiber zusammenhängen kann (sobald ich eine Maus eingesteckt habe und der Treiber geladen wurde, hat das Pfeiffen begonnen) weiß ich auch nicht. Ich kenne Leute, die einfach ein Stück Schaumstoff über die Spule gestülpt haben.

----------

## pawlak

Das gleiche hab ich auch, wenn ich glxgears aufrufe. Wenn ich allerdings auf eine andere Arbeitsfläche wechsle, dann ist es weg. Ich glaube auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass einige Modelle von Grafikkarten pfeifen. Sicher bin ich nicht, ich würde aber sagen, dass es ziemlich sicher von meiner Grafikkarte kommt. Da ich aber momentan total übermüdet bin verwette ich da lieber nichts drauf.

----------

## boris64

 *smg wrote:*   

> Was signalisiert eigentlich ein Pfeifen??
> 
> Bye.

 

Spass bei der Arbeit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

hehe, aber ich glaube bei einem hohen eintönigen Pfeiffen vergeht einem der Spaß  :Wink: 

----------

## Salathe

Moin Moin

Ich hab da mal was von Pfeifenden Arbeitsspeichern gehört. Ich weiss aber nicht, wie viel da drann ist.

Kannst ja mal die RAMs etwas auslasten. Vieleicht wird es dann noch schlimmer  :Wink: 

Gruss 

Salathe

----------

## a.forlorn

Bei mir pfeifen die Kondensatoren des Netzteils.

----------

## mrsteven

Mein Notebook pfeift auch ganz leise, wenn ich 3D-Beschleunigung aktiviert habe und dann glxgears starte und das Fenster kleiner mache. Das gleiche Phänomen ergibt sich, wenn ich in Blender mit aktivierter 3D-Beschleunigung Objekte verschiebe.

----------

## marc

Also wenn ein Kondensator pfeift ist das nicht soo gut  :Sad: 

Diesen sollte man auf jeden Fall tauschen, bevor er hochgeht, das ist eine ganz schöne Sauerei.

Pfeifen lokalisieren, in der Regel sind das Induktivitäten (Spulen). Mit Epoxyd-Harz kann man die betreffende (lose) Spule wieder befestigen.

Man muß nur darauf achten das diese Spulen auch evt. warm werden und man deshalb dann auch etwas nimmt das die Wärme aushält.

Sekundenkleber fällt da (meistens) aus.

Körper die schwingen geben geben nun mal Töne von sich (Schwingung - Schall - Ton). Und bei hochfrequenten Schwingungen ist der Ton sehr hoch.

Befestigt man die Spule (Kern, Wicklung), so das diese nicht mehr schwingt, sollte das Pfeifen weg sein. Wenn du dir unsicher bist wie man das macht, frage einen der sich mit Elekronik auskennt.

ABER: zuerst einmal lokalisieren woher das Pfeifen wirklich kommt. Kannst ja dann noch einmal fragen.

Kalte Lötstellen können auch dafür verantwortlich sein.

PS: Arbeiten an elektrischen Baugruppen ist gefährlich und sollte nur ......... blah blah ....... 

----------

## Masta Pete

Ich habe auch von zeit zu zeit so ein pfeife. aber nur am notebook, wenn die cpu auf 1500mhz läuft und ich fensterverschiebe oder glxgears laufen habe. sonst nicht  :Very Happy:  aber nachdem die cpu nur auf 1500mhz läuft, wenn ich emerge, stört es nicht weiter  :Smile: 

habe in einem anderen forum gelesen, dass diese pfeifende geräusch auch von cpus bei aktivierten acpi entstehen kann. hab aber noch nie ausprobiert, ob sich was verändert, wenn ich acpi deaktiviere.

lg

pete

----------

## toralf

Manchmal soll es helfen, das Power Management des Kernels zu ändern.

----------

## SvenFischer

Oft machen Schaltnetzteile solche Geräusche bei Last, da würde ich mal suchen

----------

## obrut<-

mein notebook pfeift z.t. wenn speedstep nicht aktiv ist. nach meiner ersten gentoo-installation dachte ich, ich dreh ab, aber mit einrichtung des speedsteps war das pfeifen weg und trat höchstens beim booten auf.

sollte ein kondensator im netzteil pfeifen, könnte das früher oder später den ganzen pc killen, da die kondensatoren dafür sorgen, dass keine hohen spannungen ins innere des pc kommen. ein pfeifendes netzteil würde cih daher baldmöglichst austauschen.

----------

## buthus

meistens sind wie oben schon genannt spulen für dieses lässtige pfeifen verantwortlich. falls die garantie bereits abgelaufen ist, kann man einfach heißkleber über die betreffenden spulen kleben. dieses problem haben ältere fernseher nämlich auch. wenn die spulen nicht richtig vom hersteller geklebt worden sind. dann fängt nämlich das obere kleine metallblätchen das auf den spulen sitzt in der frequenz der spannung an zu schwingen. und je nach frequenz kann das sehr unangenehm sein. also heißkleber und ruhe ist!

----------

